# Shoutcast TV or the like



## SlushPuppy (Sep 27, 2006)

does anyone know if there is a shoutcast TV program for mac? (ie winamp typeness- I've heard there is not media library for the mac version of that) or if there is a similar service like shoutcast for mac? 

I usually just like to watch family guy, zim, or montey python on shoutcast  And I miss it with my mac. *tear*


----------

